
Why do you leave restaurant reviews? - ShadowFaxSam
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/10/17215784/whyd-you-push-that-button-yelp-tripadvisor-reviews-restaurant
======
Simulacra
I disagree slightly. One of the interviewees listed some reasons why people
leave reviews, but I think it's a little more emotional driven. IMO people
leave reviews for three reasons: Very happy, very unhappy, or because they're
doing it for some other intrinsic reasons - trying to become elite, ego, doing
a public service, etc.

